

Impressive - list of sites already running on Stack Exchange - ajg1977
http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/4/list-of-stackexchange-sites

======
dshah
Recently launched an implementation of StackExchange for startup questions:

<http://answers.onstartups.com>

------
icey
I'm surprised some of those sites felt that it was worth paying $129 a month
for it. It's cool software, but those strike me as some small niches.

~~~
rohin
Right now it's free during the beta. (I setup a stackexchange for startup
questions: www.ExplainBusiness.com).

It took about 2 hours and you don't need to provide a credit card yet. It will
be interesting to see what % of these trials convert to paying customers
though.

~~~
icey
Oh cool, I didn't realize that. Maybe I'll check it out as well. Thanks!

------
code_duck
What a plague! So now there are a bunch of sites with horribly oversized text
and numbers?

~~~
cruise02
Oh no! And all of these sites will be generating useful content, fooling their
users into thinking that's more important than text size and kerning! What
will we do?

------
bbhacker
There is also a new site for BlackBerry smartphones, let's see if this will
indeed be a serious competitor to the many other BlackBerry forums out there.

You can check it out a <http://know.bbhacker.com>

It took me less than 1 hour to set it up and get it going. This could be
really helpful for everyone who wants to create a custom support site.

------
bayareaguy
Aside from PR, what does Stack Exchange offer over Slinkset[1] (now Posterous)
?

1- <http://slinkset.com/>

~~~
apsurd
Not to be snarky but-

you have obviously never used stackoverflow, nor have read any article
covering stackoverflow internals.

~~~
bayareaguy
Not to be any more snarky, it seems to me that you're confusing the
stackoverflow _site_ with the Stack Exchange _platform_. Put simply, the
latter "powers" the former much the way news.arc "powers" Hacker News or
Wordpress "powers" countless specific blogs.

Perhaps I should rephrase my question: what makes Stack Exchange worth the
price they charge when Slinkset is free?

~~~
apsurd
I think my comment still applies. The comparison is not even equal in my
opinion. Not to take credit away from slinkset at all, I have an account there
=).

You are right, I have not used the stackexchange platform, but seeing the end
result of both makes me fail to see how there is even any comparison.

Slinkset says it creates social news sites. StackExhange says its a knowledge
exchange platform.

 _To me_ I read that slinkset intends to be a handy social media tool.
Stackexchange intends to be wikipedia for questions and answers.

Hardly similar.

So to answer your question. All the people stackexchange is likely targeting
and intended for, probably don't even put slinkset in the same conversation
based on their needs.

~~~
bayareaguy
Although it's clear each describes their service differently, _setting aside
their public relations_ it appears to me the basic service they offer is
basically the same: they make it easy to setup community sites where people
can post things, vote on things and accumulate karma. Whether those things are
news articles, answers to questions or other things (like reviews of silly
iphone applications e.g <http://iphone.lockergnome.com/> ) makes little
difference technically.

What I'd really like to know, ideally from someone who has worked with both,
is if there are any particular features one or the other offers that actually
do matter.

Or perhaps this is an example of where developing good PR is more important
than focusing on features?

------
c00p3r
Paid advertisements (PR BS) on HN? =) Did I miss something?

